
When to start looking for interns if I want them with March 2017? - marcobaleno
I was thinking of posting adverts now (on and offline at uni campus), conduct interviews in October and ask candidates if they are available in March 2017.
Does that sound ok or is it too soon?<p>The company would be registered in January 2017.
Internship duration would be 4-6 months.
======
brudgers
To me, the plan is inappropriate because accepting an internship entails a
significant opportunity cost for students. Offering non-existent positions at
a non-existent company seems absent of sound consideration of ethics.

From a business standpoint, it is difficult to see how running an internship
program could rationally become a top priority for a fledgling business.

That aside, internships are appropriate when the company has the necessary
surplus of financial and staff resources upfront to create an environment
focused on learning over creating business value.

Good luck.

